
Show HN: A modern, web based private diary app - manofbytes
Hi! I just released <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;musepeach.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;musepeach.com</a><p>If you are into journaling I would love to know your thoughts on the app and if there are any features in particular that you would be looking for.<p>Also, if do you keep a journal, what is your approach? Do you have a routine or do you write when you have something on your mind?<p>If you keep a paper journal, your thoughts are more than welcomed too and would also love to hear what makes this option more attractive vs an app.
======
qwerty456127
You should probably make an anonymous-accessible demo (a guest account, a
video or some screenshots). Having to sign-up just to evaluate the look, the
feel and the functionality is a turn-off.

~~~
manofbytes
Good point. Thanks for the feedback!

